# Soul Calibur



## glutton (Nov 7, 2012)

Anybody here a fan of the series? Love fantasy fighting games.


----------



## Reivax26 (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes, I am a fan of Soul Calibur. Good series for the most part with memorable characters. If you want to talk fantasy fighting games, you should play Mace: The Dark Age for the N64. That game rocked on another level.


----------

